# مجموعه كتب و صفحات للتحميل فى هندسه البترول و التكرير(من تجميعى)



## sunday400229 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*group of programs which introduced
by
schlumberger
...http://arab-training.com/vb/t432.html

مجموعه برامج الكمبيوتر التى يحتاجها طلبه هندسه البترول مع الشرح*
http://arab-training.com/vb/t119.html

ارشادات الامن و السلامه الخاصه بالعمل فى مجال تكرير البترول*
http://arab-training.com/vb/t14634.html



موقع يحتوى على كتب و مراجع و فيديوهات فى الحفر و الابار*
http://mandi2008.mam9.com/

اليونسكو توثق العالم رقمياً

الأمم المتحدة تطلق مكتبة رقمية عالمية توفر مواد ثقافية فريدة وكتباً ومحفوظات من مختلف انحاء العالم.حيث يشمل اللغة العربية ايضا على الرابط التالي http://www.worlddigitallibrary.org/

ملتقى انتاج و تكرير البترول على منتدى التدريب العربى *
http://arab-training.com/vb/f532.html

:منقوووول من جروب معا
اقوى مجموعة كورسات
ادخل وحمل مجانا لاقوى الشركات العربية والاروبية 
وهى كورسات مجانية للتحميل 
خاصة بكل الاقسام و اذا كنت محتاج كورس معين يمكنك
... ترك اسم الكورس فى التعليقات الخاصة بموقع الكورسات 
يمكنك التسجيل فيه لكى يتم ارسال
احدث
الكورسات عبر الاميل 


http://mobilecourse.blogspot.com/



عناوين شركات البترول فى مصر*
http://www.2shared.com/photo/zDuMmHkt/011.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/ocpZ1VD9/012.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/WSvAGHhy/022.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/kf5Fw6OL/031.html
...http://www.2shared.com/photo/W7Vhd0Ya/042.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/VNYgUOIl/052.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/vkkWN-8P/062.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/l4umtb0u/072.html.

http://www.2shared.com/photo/ndG34Zo-/092.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/JgQSzcCM/101.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/BwHPnqBd/112.html
...http://www.2shared.com/photo/yg9Nj3AY/121.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/Ub7COgiQ/131.html
http://www.2shared.com/photo/65-DMxO5/141.html

ملاحظات مهمه تاخد بالك منها فى الانترفيو*
http://www.2shared.com/document/kDt0_b-F/interview.html

*دروس تعليم الفوتو شوب 

نوافذ البرنامج 
http://amr-hamdy.blogspot.com/2010/06/ps-cs4-step-by-step-tabs.html
presenting succesfully
http://www.2shared.com/document/AQNUsLSu/Presenting_Successfully.html

*learn photo shop: 
http://www.2shared.com/document/hxHTOzmA/learn_photo_shop.html


:مراحل بناء خزانات البترول الخام و المنتجات البتروليه
tank building steps

http://www.2shared.com/video/3X0fPCsk/______.html
learning visual basic from a to z
http://www.2shared.com/file/bu62eUoH/VB_of_The__A__to__Z_.html


*interview skills :
http://www.2shared.com/document/jVCQlN7Y/Interviewing_Skills_for_Interv.html


موقع عباره عن دليل تعليمى لكل ما يهمك فى تقنيات و برامج الكمبيوتر*
http://www.boosla.com/articlesList.php?Sec=Beginners&menu=Begin


: icdlفيديوهات للتدريب على امتحانات*

http://civicec.webs.com/Examv.html


هو عبارة عن شبكة من العلماء من كل أنحاء العالم من بينهم مختصين وأساتذة 
بأرقى جامعات العالم
يمكنك من خلاله طرح اى سؤال فى اى مجال علمى و تاتيك اجابات موثوق فيها
http://www.researchgate.net/application.Index.html


*engineering house:

تقدر تحمل شرح كورس كامل للماتلاب فيديوهات بالصوت و الصوره 
http://eng-house.yoo7.com/matlab-f142/



جميع الكورسات فى مكان واحد
www.it3lm.net

:برنامج كتابة سيرة ذاتية إحترافية
برنامج سهل, بسيط فقط قم بادخال المعلومات التي يطلبهاوسوف يقوم هو, بإنشاء سيرة ذاتية احترافية ومميزة
http://www.nourislamna.com/vb/t25115.html

*ADVANCED COMMUNICATION SKILLS (POWER POINT)
http://www.mediafire.com/?ubd59wss6mlugzn

*learn english conversion through this link 
http://www.freeenglish.net/english/index.asp
موقع تتمكن من خلاله تعلم المحادثه الانجليزيه


كل ما يهمك عن الانترفيو و كتابه السى فى: *
http://www.mediafire.com/?y7om8ouljpk2k51


*موقع مفيد جدا فيه فيديوهات و انيميشتن فى كل الموضوعات الهندسيه و فى جميع التخصصات 
http://www.engineeringmotion.com/

حلقة جميلة جدا من الدكتور ابراهيم الفقي
بعنوان الادراك
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?23b1j0nwnsqp3qj


موقع من خلاله يمكنك الاطلاع على مشاريع التخرج لطلبه كليات الهندسه جميع الاقسام و التخصصات 
http://eng-house.yoo7.com/portal.forum?pid=6

*

*اكثر من 400 سؤال فى IQ
http://www.2shared.com/document/Jwm7ZR_8/IQTest.html*


*SWOT analysis 
تعلم كيف تقيم نفسك و تكتشف نقاط القوه و الضعف فى شخصيتك 

http://www.2shared.com/document/5lePVj7B/SWOT_Analysis.html*


*صور للمعدات و الحقول النفطيه من موقع بترولى منقول من منتدى المهندس كوم
http://sites.google.com/site/peetroly/
ماذا تعرف عن مشكله بقعه النفط التى حدثت فى امريكا؟؟؟
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLiqvZOP8TY*


*Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://www.2shared.com/document/6n83EWUh/water_treatment.html


Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
http://www.filetram.com/download/source/1419415/free-engineering-books-civil-engineering-books


Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://www.2shared.com/document/JYva3fXD/Composition_and_Properties_of_.html






Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
: http://electricalengineeringtour.blogspot.com/search/label/Wireless


Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.com/files/261216234/Advanced_Blowout_and_Well_Control.pdf



Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://html-pdf-converter.com/pdf/centrifugal-pump-design.html

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a77618/n/0750677856_rar

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://www.ziddu.com/download/5166501/Chemistry_of_Petrochemical_Processes_2E.pdf.html 


Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://www.ziddu.com/download/5166500/pipeline_rules_of_thumb_handbook_5e.pdf.html

Pressure Vessel Design Manual

http://www.mediafire.com/file/twzt3un2k1z/PressureVesselDesignManual.pdf
*


*Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.com/files/259481012/Environmental_Control_in_Petroleum_Engineering.pdf.html


Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://www.filetram.com/get/4shared/document/a9l2tmYc/Shale_Shakers_Drilling_Fluid_S.htm

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps
http://www.2shared.com/document/bXvoG1ey/493-J1-0027-00-ME-SPC-0005_C_S.html

Engineering Rock Mechanics
http://rapidshare.com/files/240664532/Hudson___Harrison_-_Engineering_rock_Mechanics.pdf.html	12	MB


Membranes for Industrial Wastewater Recovery & Re-Use
http://rapidshare.com/files/2610039...stewater_Recovery_and_Re-use_1_.pdf.html 9 MB


Project Planning & Control
http://netload.in/datei4g9VUwkQvz/S...Guide.Fourth.Edition-aligned.v1.2-RBS.rar.htm 


Safety at Work
http://rapidshare.com/files/276494837/Safety_at_Work.pdf

Principles of Gasoline & Diesel Fuel Systems
http://www.filetram.com/get/4shared/document/j3VGCA3L/_2__US_Army_mechanic_course_-_.htm
*


* كل شيء عن صمامات السيطرة Control Valves :
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=27017
- كل شيء عن صمامات الأمان Safety Valves:
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=26743
-	-معالجة النفط الرطب: يتضمن مجموعة من البحوث والمداخلات والمناقشات المستفيضة حول الموضوع:
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7582

-محطات كبس الغاز الطبيعي Gas Compressor Stations:
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=13020

-محطات عزل الغاز الطبيعي Degassing Stations:
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=23952

- حجم النفط الخام في الأنابيب Volume of Crude : يتضمن جدولاً يبين كمية النفط الخام لكل متر أو قدم ولكافة أقطار الأنابيب.. مهم للمهندسين العاملين في الصناعة النفطية:
www.tkne.net/vb/showthread.php?t=7583
-	تجدون كتاب Pressure Equipments على هذا الرابط:
http://rs8.rapidshare.com/files/4534...eequipment.rar
-	هذا الرابط لكتاب Gas Lift Design and Technology وهو من منشورات شركة شلمبرجير النفطية العالمية:
http://www.2shared.com/document/ovG425UD/Schlumberger_-_Gas_Lift_Design.html
دوره شركه توتال فى المضخات و تصميمها و حساباتها
http://www.2shared.com/file/hJrljMtI/Y2_PUMPS.html
موضوع متكامل عن تكرير البترول لمجال هندسه تكرير البترول و الهندسه الكيميائيه
أول ماأبتدي به الموضوع ب معلومات عامة عن النفط وأستخراجه 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t118748.html
وبعدها هذا الموضوع عن النفوط الثقيلة ...

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117538.html

وهذه المواقع والكتب التي تفيد في هذا الموضوع ...

أولا : وهذا الموقع عن حسابات التقطير حيث انه يظهرها على شكل حل مساله بعد اختيار نوع الخليط ونسبة الـ feed والـ top و الـ bottom

http://van-der-waals.pc.uni-koeln.de/cabe/cabecalc.html

ثانيا : هذا الموقع متخصص في عمليات التكرير Refinery والتقطير Distillation ويمكن تحميل العديد من البحوث والمواضيع من

http://www.distillationgroup.com/distill.htm

وهذه مجموعة من الكتب مفيدة جدا في هذا المجال ...

Petroleum Refinery Distillation 
R N Watkins

http://ifile.it/6ynhzr/watkins-pd.pdf

Petroleum Refining: Technology and Economics 
James H. Gary Glenn Handwerk

يتألف الكتاب من 455 صفحة ويتضمن الفصول التالية:

Refinery Products
Refinery Feedstocks
Crude Distillation
Coking & Thermal Processes
Catalytic Cracking
Catalytic Hydrocracking
وغيرها.....

http://ifile.it/o672de/petroleum_ref..._economics.pdf

كتاب Refining Processes Handbook

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123741.html

كتاب handbook of petroleum refining processes 
وهو مهم في العمليات النفطية ومصافي النفط والعوائق التي تواجه المهندس وكيفية حلها

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117883.html

وهذا موضوع عن استخدام النفط في الصناعات البتروكيميائية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t123867.html


وهذا كتاب جدا مهم لطرق معالجة الغاز 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t121194.html

وهذاكتاب في الفحص الهندسي في المصافي النفطية 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t117167.html

Management of spent catalysts in petroleum refineries

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t116888.html
Oil refinery process
http://www.2shared.com/document/GDlFOGik/oil_refinery_processes.html*


http://www.facebook.com/edittopic.php?uid=104758186226849&topic=346&action=128&post=1406&ref=nf


----------



## explorator (6 أكتوبر 2010)

ألف شكر يا بشمهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## moha19841 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يبارك لك ويجزيك كل خير


----------



## engadnankamil (19 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## شاكر الاطرقجي (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين والله يوفقكم


----------



## أبوسماح (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## تولين (13 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع ومميز
بارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير
شكرا لتقديمك هذا الموضوع الجيد في قسم البترول


----------



## GeoOo (17 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## eliker bahij (18 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## ABDOU3 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله بك وجزاك كل الخير*

*Corrosion et Protection Cathodique*​


----------



## eliker bahij (26 يناير 2012)

Thanksssssss for sharing .


----------



## aly_zz (22 فبراير 2012)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=116888#ixzz1n67rbBxd


بارك الله فيك وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## mohammedmoulay (27 فبراير 2012)

​ *s'il vous plais mes amis j'ai des demandes 
je besoins les livres suivantes :
calcul sur ordinateur des équilibres liquide vapeur et liquide liquide 
et
fortran programs for chimical process design,analysis , and simulation 
dans l'attente de otre aide veuliiez agréer mes salutaions les plus distinguées*​


----------



## me1212 (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## akmq (26 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------

